# Strawberry kiwi



## Cdean911 (Feb 1, 2014)

Can anybody help with a step by step strawberrie kiwi recipe??


----------



## Cdean911 (Feb 1, 2014)

Need help with a gallon recipe


----------



## cintipam (Feb 1, 2014)

I haven't tried this one yet, but I've made small batches from juice concentrates using 4 containers per gallon. Old Orchard has a kiwi apple strawberry blend that I plan to try next.
It's a bit hard to find as not all stores carry that variety. I believe Old Orchard website has a way to find the store closest to you that carries any particular varieties you are searching for tho.

If you are going fresh fruit, I'm jealous!

Pam in cinti


----------

